# Pink roller??



## mike699 (Mar 28, 2009)

This is as good a picture that I can get. Wife wont go in the loft!


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Looks like a silver, or also Known as Ash red.... The Head looks like it is a Bald headed Birm. roller. Dave


----------



## mike699 (Mar 28, 2009)

it is a birningham with a bald head. he wasnt cooperating with my wife, who wqas taking the picture. his neck is a darker red color and it fades out onto his back and wing shields to a nice, very light pink color.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I have 3 Cock Bald Head Birms. that color, but it is not called Pink. Dave


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*It's spread ash red*

These can vary alot and are referred to as lavenders, as some of them are a nice silvery shade of lavender.

Bill


----------



## mike699 (Mar 28, 2009)

i kind of figured it wasnt called pink, but it sure looks pink. thanks for telling me what it is called. mike


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

hey mike...looks kinda like a lavander to me


----------

